# What Romano-Greek coin is this?



## Brian G Turner (Apr 23, 2004)

This is the link to the gold coin now used as the icon for new posts in a forum.

 However - no idea what it is,  or who is on it. Actually looks more 19th century by the hairstyle.

http://www.anchist.mq.edu.au/coin.jpg


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL!! After the hairstyle comment I nearly stated: "It certainly isn't a Hadrian!" which would have been a reference to his otherwise copious locks in his statues. But then I looked again and read the left text - almost certainly says Hadrian. I kept trying to read the right-hand side and couldn't make sense of that.

   Anyway - Hadrian - good Emperor to choose.  I was actually a little concerned it may have been one of those 3rd century despots or disposable emperors. But - Hadrian - ruled in the Golden Age of Rome, after Trajan's last conquests in Dacia - a Rome that was stable and expanded from Augustus, and peaceful enough for Hadrian to gallavant around the Empire. Darn good totem.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 23, 2004)

It says:

Hadrianvs Avgcos IIIPP

I suppose 'Aug' stands for Augustus, and 'cos' for Consul. I'm not sure about the 3 PP though. 

Good choice, I like it!


----------



## scalem X (Aug 8, 2004)

It definitely isn't three platina pieces .
The link doen't work for me I get an error, is there another way to view a large picture of it??


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 9, 2004)

Hm, you're right - the link doesn't work now - good job I took a pic when I did. 

 Anyway, you can see the coin, remarkably downsized, as the gold symbol on the main forum here:
http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/index.php
 where it shows which boards have new posts.

 Oh - and welcome to the chronicles-network, scalem x.


----------

